# End-to-End-Error close to threshold using smartctl

## tomas_m

I just tested a HDD on a Gentoo install with smartctl which is part of smartmontools.

May Value for "End-to-End_Error" is 100 while the critical threshold is 97.

Since end-to-end-error is categorized as  "Pre-fail" (could lead to abrupt and serious damage from what I understand), do I have to worry?

Or is it fine as long as it doesn't fall below the threshold?

----------

## eccerr0r

What brand/model hdd?

Likely you're fine though, shouldn't have to worry about it until it drops below threshold.  Normally everything is normalized to 100 but sometimes the manufacturer normalizes the threshold too, who knows what they decided to do with the numbers...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tomas_m,

Post the entire output of smartctl -a for the drive.  

Its rare that only one parameter goes out of bounds.

----------

